# 5/3/1 Reloaded by Jim Wendler



## Marat (Nov 6, 2010)

I've noticed a higher frequency of guys on this forum doing 5/3/1 so I thought I'd share this recent article from Wendler.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2010)

Great article. I'm really looking forward to the new book actually.

Jim Wendler is great, i love his attitude and his utter disdain for people who pussy out of hard work.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm surprised he doesn't advocate doing the singles first.  I think that's how I would do it - warmup, then heavy singles, then do your volume sets.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 8, 2010)

I love this line from the article:

*Modification #4: Performing squats and deadlifts in the same week is just too much for me.*
"Grow a set of balls," says Wendler. "I don't really have anything more to say to that kind of pissing and moaning."

When pressed to expand on what could be taken as 'less than helpful' advice, Wendler says following the Monday-Wednesday-Friday-Monday rotation — thus allowing five days between lower body workouts — can be helpful, as is the new twice-a-week rotation already noted in Modification #2.

"But don't forget to still grow some balls," adds Wendler.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 8, 2010)

For a reasonably healthy young person I can't see how doing squats and deads in the same week would be overly challenging.  I squat twice a week and still find a way to do deads.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2010)

I love his attitude.  Kinda reminds me of Jugs


----------

